# Jurassic String jig for sale



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*ttt*

good package if you are just getting into string making


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*ttt*

yup still got it. It a good rig for someone who is just starting or does not want to make a lot of strings and does not want to spend 500 dollars to get started.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*ttt*

and it comes with a dvd


----------

